# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Что было с форумом???

## Wasted

С вечера воскресенья до сегодняшнего утра?

Сразу думал, что доблестные органы таки его таки прикрыли, но нет — лежал сам ресурс.
Вдруг со всей резкостью ощутилось, насколько хрупок этот наш уютный мирок.
Ну правда же: а что будем делать, если его и правда хлопнут?
К некоторым резидентам я уже успел привязаться.

----------


## Unity

Это просто гавань, в которой на время бросили свой якорь...
Но всё разрушается. 
А на случай краха данной сетевой площадки, сего виртуального "паба" - стоило б заранее оговорить альтернативное место встречи "на случай апокалипсиса".

----------


## tempo

Вроде не за что прикрывать.
Пропаганды су и методов нет.
К свержению власти насильственным путём никто не призывает.
Наркотики не продаются как оптом, так и в розницу.
Гомосексуализма не более, чем на ТВ.
К каждому новоприбывшему подходят улыбчивые люди и рассказывают, как долго не кончать  :Smile:  с собой  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

Ну не работал же форум, что-то с хостингом было!
По ходу, админ тут не появляется?
Можно накидать сюда своих анонимных емэйлов, чтобы в случае чего сгруппироваться.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

На самый крайний случай есть группа вк. Она существует как раз на тот случай если форум упадёт и общение там не ведется.

----------


## Wasted

О, это ж то что надо!
Всё-таки админы тут есть, зря нарекал я)
Она так и называется?
Не нашел здесь о ней упоминаний.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F2%E0%EA%F2%E5

----------


## Wasted

Спасибо.

----------

